

Ask HN: Why Doesn't Y Combinator have an Engineer in Residence? - wpeterson

TechStars has added a role of "Hackstar" which is essentially an Engineer in Residence analogous to the "Design in Residence" role Garry Tan has at Y-Combinator.<p>Has Y-Combinator considered a role like this?<p>What is the thinking behind this role for incubators?<p>Relavant links:
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/18/calling-all-hackers-%E2%80%93-techstars-wants-you/?isalt=0
http://www.techstars.org/hackstars/
======
wmf
I don't know what I'm talking about, but it seems like X in residence is a
good idea if each company needs a little X, but if each company needs a lot of
X then they should have their own.

~~~
wpeterson
That's a good point. I would imagine software engineering should be a core
competency of every YC startup.

------
wpeterson
Based on wmf's comment, I wonder if a more specialized role would make sense?

Ops guy?

